# New air coupler leaking air?



## Hassy7861 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello, can someone tell me why my PCL air coupler is leaking air? Its not leaking from the threads as im using teflon tape and its sealed right however i am getting a big air leak at the connection where you connect the coupler too.. heres a picture .. I will admit the 1/4 male coupler and 1/4 adapters came with my 15 metres hose as a full kit of ebay for £22 brand new so I wouldnt be suprised if its just these fittings that are garbage and i need to buy genuine fittings however I want to make sure thats the case before buying genuine PCL.

Thanks.











Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

change brands on the couplers
we use the bostich and have good luck with them for hard use!
let me know if you need links!


----------



## Hassy7861 (Jun 23, 2021)

iowagold said:


> change brands on the couplers
> we use the bostich and have good luck with them for hard use!
> let me know if you need links!


If you can provide a link it would be great as im from UK and cant seem to find any "branded" couplers other than genuine PCL coupler. Is it definitely to do with the coupler even though its brand new? Surely coming brand new they should have been tested before sending them off.. Was waiting all this time to finally try out my sand blaster only to now waste another few days getting new couplers _Sigh_ 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea it is a common thing


----------

